# Review: Yes Pick Your Line



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've been riding for years on a 2010 NS Heritage. I did a review of that board here  and it's been a good board to me. But it's gotten kind of long in the tooth, and this year I had money to burn, so I went on a campaign to replace it. After a couple of false starts, I bought a Yes PYL on F1EA's recommendation (thread here). The PYL is a straight camber board, which I haven't ridden since getting the Heritage. So as well as a review of the board, this is a commentary on going from a rocker/camber combo board to traditional profile.

I'm an intermediate boarder, and an old fart, so not inclined to huck it blind down cliffs. I don't stick strictly to the groomers either, so I get a fair range of terrain exposure.

The first day using the PYL, I had an hour or so of WTF. The board seemed to be pulling me in unexpected directions at odd times. I think that may be because the rocker profiles would have let me slide in situations where the camber was starting to dig. Mind you, it was never enough to create a spill, just enough to make me think my bindings might be out of adjustment or something (they weren't). But after an hour, I got used to it, started controlling the board better, and pretty much forgot about it. The next step, of course, will be to climb back on one of my rocker boards and see what it feels like.

Now, about the PYL. The first thing you notice when you pick one up is how light it is. This board is distinctly lighter than any of my other boards, very noticeably so. I worried that it might result in chattering on the slopes, but of course the board has a 200 lb paperweight standing on it most of the time. Once I got used to the camber, casual snowboarding really wasn't much if any different. Polished snow still makes the board feel squirrelly, fresh snow makes it feel like a magic carpet (yes, we've had some of that lately :dance1: ).

The big difference comes when you start pushing it--deep turns with the board angled are where this sucker really shines. I need to take it onto some of the steeper blues on Cypress to really pressure test it, but based on what I've been able to do so far, I don't anticipate a problem. I've had a bit of a problem with washing out on hard C turns, especially to heelside, but not with this board. The PYL digs right in and stays on track right through the turn.

I think the Heritage may still have a slight advantage cutting through chopped-up snow, but only when straight-lining. On a turn, the PYL holds better despite rattling my teeth a bit more. In new snow (not deep stuff, this is Raincouver after all), the PYL floats nicely, and even stayed up when the tip dropped below the snow surface a couple of times.

The one place that the NS boards still reign supreme is in the base's sliding speed. The NS boards are the fastest boards I know of when just pointing it and sliding. I continually pass both skiers and other boarders when going down cat-tracks and such on any of my NS boards. The PYL felt a little slower, especially in low-inclination situations.

All in all, though, I think this is my new main board. The Ride Capos are a good match for the board, light and responsive. And like my other Ride bindings, the ratchets show no propensity to slip.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the review. It went where I hoped it was going (PYL Review) after the photo made me think it was going to go off on a tangent (Never Summer).

This was a board I seriously considered for this year but decided not to pull the trigger on. Nice to hear some more first-hand impressions and comparisons. I like it when "Oh what have I done?" turns into "Wow, what a great choice!" once a board is given a good trial.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Old farts with money to burn.... That's what snowboarding needs  

So welcome to contact points... and boards which can be both stable AND poppy... while still being able to float.

You probably need to wax that board, but most likely need to get some confidence on the flat tracks so you don't press the edges as much (which slows you down). Once you get to flat basing with just very very mild edge it's equally fast if not faster. But wax... that's THE one big difference.


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Great frickin review, Donutz. I'm a Never Summer sheep (baaaa) but have ridden many a camber board, and felt exactly as you have when going from the quite forgiving CRC profile to a camber one. Takes you from feeling like a pro to the 'WTF is going on with my feet?!'. 

I've never owned a camber board but was thinking of picking up a Flight Attendant or PYL. I would love a nice freeride board for the steeper and more technical terrain. I think the PYL is it, so thanks.

I echo what F1EA said regarding the wax...assuming, that is, you took the PYL out from the wrapper and to the hill without a wax job. Also, keep in mind that with CRC, you have relatively less edge in contact with the snow than a camber board, which equals less resistance. You've grown accustomed to how to max out speed in the NS board by knowing how much angle to ride it when 'flat basing'...time will help do the same with the PYL as you find that sweet angle to let the board just glide on those cat tracks

At any rate, thanks for taking the time to provide a nice review on a great board and the feeling of going from CRC to camber


----------



## Andrey7808 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two Never summer boards and two YES boards and I’m absolutely disagree that Never summer is with fastest base ! Yes PYL and Optimistic are faster then Never summer Maverix and Type two for sure ! The fastest base for me is ultra sintered of Jones carbon flagship.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Andrey7808 said:


> I have two Never summer boards and two YES boards and I’m absolutely disagree that Never summer is with fastest base ! Yes PYL and Optimistic are faster then Never summer Maverix and Type two for sure ! The fastest base for me is ultra sintered of Jones carbon flagship.


I bet the SO on his Carb Flag going straight on cattracks with a NS Aura, which means something cos I'm way lighter. Well, Aura was brand new and dunno when the Flag had the last wax job... but that NS base sure glides pretty well 
Anyhow, if you want to glid real nice, get a race base with graphite, and add a good structure. Got that on my custom made deck and it almost scares me how quick it picks up speed.


----------

